# Hello, i would like to introduce myself with some pictures of my past projects



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome and very nice work!

Did you do it from NC or a repaint? Did you do the gold leaf too?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome and some nice looking work. I sure don't miss the spindles.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Indeed.
Good lookin'
What did you use?


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*thanks*

I specialize in sprayed oiled finishes. I have a great system of prep followed by the finish work. I spray all finishes myself. There was hundreds of hours in the prep to get that trim like that.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> Indeed.
> Good lookin'
> What did you use?


Satin impervo B&M


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site, and great looking job! Did you get the blue tape off in the first picture? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*some more pics.......*


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*ha!*



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Welcome to the site, and great looking job! Did you get the blue tape off in the first picture? :whistling2::jester:


That was a spot for touch up...friggen house keeper wacked the trim going down the stairs....i almost killed her


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DHlll said:


>


Awesome work. Like Chris said do you do the gold leaf too?


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Awesome work. Like Chris said do you do the gold leaf too?


no, the leaf was done by an artist( from California) Decorator brought her in. They did amazing work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DHlll said:


> That was a spot for touch up...friggen house keeper wacked the trim going down the stairs....i almost killed her


I know. Was just razzing ya.......


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

The work in the bathroom was crackle over satin impervo that i sprayed.Then they did the leaf. i was not happy about it but cant argue with the decorator, ya know?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just beautiful! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*i have tons more but this one is special to me..*

This is one of my first big jobs that my old man let me run with when i was 22yrs old. It was a 30ft barrel ceiling that was plaster moldings. the ceiling was all decked out with scaffolding. I sprayed this out of a Accuspray gun with a 2.5 gallon pot that we filled once after i started spraying. I sprayed that ceiling for over 3 hours running from side to side to keep the edges open. Looking back at it know i should have used a airless, but i was still learning things. Anyway the ceiling came out amazing and i'll never forget that day.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice work. That's the kind of high quality that we can all appreciate. Thanks for showing us your finishes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If you prime 6 sides of interior doors, leave now.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

DHlll said:


> This is one of my first big jobs that my old man let me run with when i was 22yrs old. It was a 30ft barrel ceiling that was plaster moldings. the ceiling was all decked out with scaffolding. I sprayed this out of a Accuspray gun with a 2.5 gallon pot that we filled once after i started spraying. I sprayed that ceiling for over 3 hours running from side to side to keep the edges open. Looking back at it know i should have used a airless, but i was still learning things. Anyway the ceiling came out amazing and i'll never forget that day.


oh yea then the decorator had his artist glaze over my finish. Amazing why they do things like that. Some times simplicity says enough. Other times when a decorators making 20% on faux work guess you cant argue.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wanna rub that satin impervo.  

Nice work.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm overwhelmed with emotion. Nice Work!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That is one nice job,welcome to PT


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great work, welcome


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Wow. I can totally appreciate your attention to detail. Don't want to be rude by asking but I'm curious. $15,000 room? more?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Great work...plush place too!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I cant believe this guy posted pictures of my guest house. He should have posted the pictures of the actual house we live in, not where the "help" stays.




LOL 


Nice work!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like my house?


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Wow. I can totally appreciate your attention to detail. Don't want to be rude by asking but I'm curious. $15,000 room? more?


There are two separate jobs in those photos. i think you guys can see the different design styles. The Italian gold and marble pics that house was 28,000 sq. ft. The other house was a classical Connecticut style home. it was was a modest 19,000 sq ft. There is no way to nail these style jobs to a hard number. the best you can do on a ultra custom home that has many changes along the way. is give a proposed budget based on time and material with accounting along the way. The smaller home just went up for sale for 29 million---its a steal


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

DHlll said:


> The smaller home just went up for sale for 29 million---its a steal


Michigan is going to buy that one and start dominating CT. :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice work.
You would do well in certain parts of the UK too. I shall have a word with Liz at Buckingham Palace for you.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Overall it looks nice, but there are some lines that need some clean up to me, so I guess I will be the kill joy lol. The first one I saw was the column line that touches the wall on the first page. I am just picky with lines being laser straight, but I also know it could very well just be the rock guys fault cause sometimes I swear they laid the rock out in the rain over night. Wait!!! I have lived that nightmare before


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing!

Sage


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work. Do you remember the name of the gilder from CA.?


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

4ThGeneration said:


> Overall it looks nice, but there are some lines that need some clean up to me, so I guess I will be the kill joy lol. The first one I saw was the column line that touches the wall on the first page. I am just picky with lines being laser straight, but I also know it could very well just be the rock guys fault cause sometimes I swear they laid the rock out in the rain over night. Wait!!! I have lived that nightmare before


Your kidding right? Do you think i would be on those jobs if they were not sharp? The pixel of the camera does that. Those 2 homes were over 20 million dollar projects. And no i dont blame rock guys for anything, i fix it and get paid for.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

DHill, i'm a bit p'od you used those pics of my house without permission. 
What chu talkin' bout Mr. D....Hill

Welcome buddy, nice work.:yes:


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Roadog said:


> Nice work. Do you remember the name of the gilder from CA.?


Her name was Kana. I believe she was Japanese.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DHlll said:


> Your kidding right? Do you think i would be on those jobs if they were not sharp? The pixel of the camera does that. Those 2 homes were over 20 million dollar projects. And no i dont blame rock guys for anything, i fix it and get paid for.


Actually that caught my eye as well. This is the pic that I thought needed to be straightened, maybe its just the photo. Other than that it looks amazing.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

here are a couple more from the one job. The camera is only 5 megapixel it is 6yrs old.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

How many guys worked on that with you and where did you find them?


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> How many guys worked on that with you and where did you find them?


both jobs averaged around 9 guys a day for about 12 months. Several of the guys had been with us for years. A couple new additions were actually relatives of our other workers. I trained some young guys here and there for labor as well. (Fill,sand,caulk, etc.) The timing was great on the projects . We had a good cohesive group that was eager to work everyday and proud of what we could accomplish as a group. Some guys work 65hrs a week
I paced myself at 50hrs a week--ha!!


----------



## JPsarianos (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Faultless.

It's a market that is utopia for any painter where quality not price is the most important factor. I'm sure your father is proud


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

DHill,

Those pics were amazing. I have mad respect for you and your work. Very very interesting posts you have as well. I hope you decide to post more threads in this forum. You have alot of value and information. I would like to hear more on how you perform your work.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Dam dude nice job!!!! :thumbsup: How long have you been in business for?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

DHlll said:


> Your kidding right? Do you think i would be on those jobs if they were not sharp? The pixel of the camera does that. Those 2 homes were over 20 million dollar projects. And no i dont blame rock guys for anything, i fix it and get paid for.



I am never surprised at the jackle3gs I have seen not only painting a 20 million dollar home, but building them no less. I have seen lines that look like a roller coaster on homes from shot gun homes to the ones that line the beach side mansions.

Also, the lines I was referring to were was from the one someone posted in post number 37, but also there were some in the post you made below them of a column next to the coral sort of color. I am wanting to know why you do this kind of work with a 5 pixil digi that is 6 years old. Gotta upgrade man :>P

Also, if its 20 million dollar homes why are they expecting you to perform miracles while your having to fix subpar sheet rock work? Makes you think...


----------

